# Mod Rewrite - Ich bekomme es nicht hin



## Breuker (8. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Ich versuche seit einigen Tagen meine Homepage mit Hilfe von Mod Rewrite suchmaschinenfreundlicher zu machen.

Dabei möchte ich folgendes machen:
Alt: http://www.meine-seite.de/?objekt&id=12

Neu: http://www.meine-seite.de/12/
*ODER*
Neu: http://www.meine-seite.de/objekt/12/

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke!

Breuker


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2008)

Und wobei genau benötigst du Hilfe?


----------



## Breuker (14. Februar 2008)

hab nun folgendes Problem:

RewriteRule ^region/([^/]+)/?$ index.php?s=unterregion&amp;region=$1 [L]

Das GET, also Region wird in PHP nicht dargestellt. Mache ich aus dem &amp; ein & mache bekomme ich einen Fehler in meiner SQL-Syntax.

Breuker


----------



## Gumbo (14. Februar 2008)

Das einfache &-Zeichen ist aber richtig, da es sich ja nicht um HTML handelt.


----------



## Breuker (14. Februar 2008)

ja aber wenn ich es weglasse, dann kommt ein SQL Error. Ich habe zwei Seiten die genauso aufgebaut sind, bei denen kommt der Fehler nicht bzw. das GET wird dargestellt.


----------



## Gumbo (14. Februar 2008)

Dass eine Datenbankabfrage fehlerhaft ist, hat aber nichts mit mod_rewrite zu tun sondern höchstens damit, dass die übergebenen Werte nicht richtig verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Breuker (14. Februar 2008)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass *Zahlen* richtig per GET übernommen werden, bei *Buchstaben* dagegen bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.


```
Unknown column 'test123' in 'where clause'
```

Query sieht so aus:


```
"SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE wert1 = '".$_GET['url']."'"
```

Kanns sein, das ich mit meinem mod rewrite keine Buchstaben übertragen kann?


----------

